# Hello gang...



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

nooob here, just wanted to say hello, hunt with recurve bow and rifle, from Texas...

most excellent site !:darkbeer:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome to AT 


Now change your username  

LOL, just kidding


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

hey, thanks for the welcome!

i usually use "obsessed" on all of my fishing forums, i was notified that it was taken already so i added the initials from my land based shark fishing website, lonestarsharkers...

:darkbeer: :shade:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk obsessedLSS. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

